# UberEATS, uber says give 5-stars.



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I will be using my $25 uberEATS promo code today, so only just now saw this,
*
"Do I need to tip my driver?*

There's no need to tip. The best way to thank your driver is with a 5-star rating."

So dear uber let me get this straight, a 5-star rating is the best way to say thanks, this pisses me off in two ways,

1. You are saying on behalf of the uberEATS driver that he or she prefers a 5-star rating instead of a money gratuity, who give you the right to say this, you are essentially saying "don't tip the driver"

2. So please tell me, why is it you straight out tell uberEATS clients to give the driver 5-stars, but you don't tell your clients of other uber services to give 5-stars to their driver, something is wrong with this picture.


----------



## theblackmetal09 (Aug 18, 2015)

I swear these corporate idiots are smoking a superbly laced blunt to come up with these ideas. But yet they get to keep 20%.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

RainbowPlate said:


> I think the whole tipping issue is similar. I suspect that everyone in the boardroom, except TK himself, understands that this policy is stupid, but that no one is willing or able to flat-out say, "TK, this is stupid."
> 
> The matter is exacerbated by the fact that the only people dumber than Uber drivers are Lyft executives. To steal a line from Henry Kissinger, they never miss an opportunity to miss an opportunity.


So why is no other corporate CEO, publicly calling TK out on the tip issue..


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And if the sandwich is crappy, you'll get 1 star and no tip... Lovely.


----------



## JLA (Mar 26, 2015)

Funny I've had two requests for it already. I canceled them for two reasons. 1. it wasn't on surge and 2. I know nothing about it. However, if it's on surge it will be..oh yes sir. I'll go get your sandwiches and take my sweet time to make sure it's all done right. Lol


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

You won't understand it till you make your first $million.

Till then, you'll just drive your self crazy.


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

this is pretty ****ed up, pizza guys get it all the time.. WTF


----------



## turbovator (Aug 3, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I will be using my $25 uberEATS promo code today, so only just now saw this,
> *
> "Do I need to tip my driver?*
> 
> ...


BECAUSE THEY CAN!


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

I don't drive uber to deliver pizza. If I wanted to do that I would for dominos or eat24.com. **** that


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

come to think about it i would make more money if i delivered pizza


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

_*After i got my food from the driver, a minute later the rating screen came up, *_
_*uber please tell me what the hell am i rating, the food or the driver?*_


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

pasadenauber said:


> come to think about it i would make more money if i delivered pizza


it's starting to look that way to me as well, i drive 130 miles round trip 4x a week just to get to an area to do uber,
uber keeps adding more drivers so wait time per trip is getting longer, even in the so called great uber areas of L.A.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I will be using my $25 uberEATS promo code today, so only just now saw this,
> *
> "Do I need to tip my driver?*
> 
> ...


Your car will smell like pizza box ! Go for it if you have a beater ! Junk car !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Micmac said:


> Your car will smell like pizza box ! Go for it if you have a beater ! Junk car !


Why does everyone think that? I deliver pizza and my uber pax don't know unless I tell them. I'm told all the time how good my car smells.

I do use a doggie cover on the seat for the pizza and that keeps the funky pizza bag smell off my seats.


----------



## ExpendableAsset (Aug 12, 2015)

pasadenauber said:


> come to think about it i would make more money if i delivered pizza


Pizza delivery drivers absolutely make more than UberX/UberXL drivers per hour, no question about it. The downside is that the work is basically only in the evenings and mid-day.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

painfreepc said:


> I will be using my $25 uberEATS promo code today, so only just now saw this,
> *
> "Do I need to tip my driver?*
> 
> ...


no way I'm delivering food for them


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

As a weekend warrior, I never even go into DC where they have UberEats, but if I ever got a request for it, I'll happily let it time out, especially since my acceptance rate on paper is 100%.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> As a weekend warrior, I never even go into DC where they have UberEats, but if I ever got a request for it, I'll happily let it time out, especially since my acceptance rate on paper is 100%.


How do you mean "on paper"? I'm interested in knowing this part of the game.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Well, not literally on a piece of paper - on their system. I accept 100% of my pings, and if it's too far or the rating is too low or a combination of any of the above, I'll cancel and not charge. This also depends on how desperate I am for rides. So far though, I have not had the misfortune of getting an eats ping as I don't usually drive those hours.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Well, not literally on a piece of paper - on their system. I accept 100% of my pings, and if it's too far or the rating is too low or a combination of any of the above, I'll cancel and not charge. This also depends on how desperate I am for rides. So far though, I have not had the misfortune of getting an eats ping as I don't usually drive those hours.


Cool! So Uber doesn't ding you for too many cancellations? Is it more important to have a high acceptance rate or low cancellation rate?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

My cancellation rate is also really low. I haven't heard from them yet, and if I do, I'm marching down to the office and giving those goobers a piece of my mind.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

That's cool. I usually cancel when I have reasons to do so anyway.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

My Uber Eats rating has been as low as 4.17 on a single day and the last two weeks has been around 4.5.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> My Uber Eats rating has been as low as 4.17 on a single day and the last two weeks has been around 4.5.


So tell us more. How does this Uber Eats actually work for drivers? You drive Select and still opt in on Eats?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Transportador said:


> So tell us more. How does this Uber Eats actually work for drivers? You drive Select and still opt in on Eats?


I had to sign an NDA about not revealing what was said in the meeting, but I can relay my experiences.

You have to be invited. Once you're 'in,' you sign up for your schedule the week before. There will be several shifts around lunch time each weekday to choose from.

You show up for your shift at a location close to the delivery area. Other Uber employees bring the food, prepackaged and ready to go, packed in fabric heater/cooler bags. Each driver gets two bags, each containing several servings of one of the three or four entrée choices for the day, plus a small bag with a small item like cupcakes, or iced coffee. Hot entrée bags get plugged into your cigarette lighter (Uber provides a splitter), cold entrées have an ice pack in the bag.

You go to the service area and wait for pings. You get a flat fee each day, plus a fee for delivering an order.

Pros: You have some guaranteed income during the slowest part of the day. The areas are limited so you don't do much actual driving unless you want to cruise for pings. No pax.

Cons: It's sometimes hard to find a safe place to stop and find your customer. Boredom.

I make between $12 and $21 an hour. It's been slowly trending upwards as more people start ordering Uber Eats. I went to the same office four times in one day because the customer's co-workers wanted the same thing he got, plus the original customer called for seconds.

Once your assigned shift is done, you turn off the app and head back to the same place you picked up your food, turn in the left overs and your bags, and head out. If you sell out early, you get to head back in.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had to sign an NDA about not revealing what was said in the meeting, but I can relay my experiences.
> 
> You have to be invited. Once you're 'in,' you sign up for your schedule the week before. There will be several shifts around lunch time each weekday to choose from.
> 
> ...


no tipping option on that either I guess.i will pass on that I just got done with onboarding with doordash seem like a good company


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had to sign an NDA about not revealing what was said in the meeting, but I can relay my experiences.
> 
> You have to be invited. Once you're 'in,' you sign up for your schedule the week before. There will be several shifts around lunch time each weekday to choose from.
> 
> ...


OldRocker, thank you so much for a great detailed response! Very informative. Good luck with it. Cheers


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Old Rocker said:


> My Uber Eats rating has been as low as 4.17 on a single day and the last two weeks has been around 4.5.


Are they tipping despite what Uber says or not?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

I haven't received any tips while doing UberEats.


----------



## Jake Zametz (Nov 20, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> I had to sign an NDA about not revealing what was said in the meeting, but I can relay my experiences.
> 
> You have to be invited. Once you're 'in,' you sign up for your schedule the week before. There will be several shifts around lunch time each weekday to choose from.
> 
> ...


So what does the driver do who gets all the left overs and bags?? Do they have to lug those bags around all day?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Jake Zametz said:


> So what does the driver do who gets all the left overs and bags?? Do they have to lug those bags around all day?


When the "app off" time arrives for your shift, or "wave," you turn off the app and return any leftovers and the bags to the meet up spot.


----------



## Jake Zametz (Nov 20, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> When the "app off" time arrives for your shift, or "wave," you turn off the app and return any leftovers and the bags to the meet up spot.


Any idea what the driver who all the other divers return the leftovers and bags to, does with them? Do they go to the next days restaurant?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Jake Zametz said:


> Any idea what the driver who all the other divers return the leftovers and bags to, does with them? Do they go to the next days restaurant?


Uber has a support group for all of that. I see mostly the same folks bringing the food each day. I _think_ they collect all the unused food and return it to the restaurant.


----------



## Jake Zametz (Nov 20, 2015)

Old Rocker said:


> Uber has a support group for all of that. I see mostly the same folks bringing the food each day. I _think_ they collect all the unused food and return it to the restaurant.


Gotcha, that makes sense. Does Uber hold any money against you for taking the insulated containers? like a deposit or anything like that?


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Jake Zametz said:


> Gotcha, that makes sense. Does Uber hold any money against you for taking the insulated containers? like a deposit or anything like that?


No, but they did say they would charge people who don't return the bags.


----------

